# Sticking Accelerator Pedal



## 91HB (Aug 21, 2008)

Hey y'all. Weird question. On my 91 D21,I had to replace my IACV, MAF sensor, and TPS. All went well with that, but now I've noticed that my throttle body sticks, thus making me have to tap the gas first to use it properly. What would cause it to bind up like that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Can you play with the throttle while the truck is running, in Neutral or Park, with the hood open?

You know - reach over, grab the throttle, and give it a push?

There might be something obvious from under the hood while you are looking at it (like the cable being in a bind or something).


----------



## ecolyx (Jun 3, 2014)

My '89 Aus model did similar when I first got it.

I found the automatic choke adjuster had been installed with the spring catch on the wrong side of the stop, and was way out of alignment. In this config it seemed to be counterbalancing the throttle return spring to some degree.

I re-installed the choke adjuster to factory and it all worked much better. It's never cold enough here to need to fine tune it.


----------



## nismoafterburn (May 28, 2014)

it can also be the accelerator cable sticking. Is the pedal hard to mash?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could also be varnish build-up on the throttle plate and inside the throttle body.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Throttle or throttle bushings.....Lube with PB Blaster and you're good!


----------

